# Husqvarna Trimmer 123 or 125 or 326 ???



## fasterpussycat (Apr 22, 2007)

I have narrowed my choice down to these 3 models.

I will be selecting the LD or Ldx model as I really like the attachment possibilities and a brushcutter blade is needed

I have researched this for days so I think I'm getting the best bang for the best price with a top unit

123LD =$239
125LD =$219
326Ldx =$339

I would like some feedback as to choice. 

I saw an old post from hankster saying the 125's have problems w/ the new recoil/starting system and the 123 is better made?

But. 

I read a review from consumer seach and they said the husky 125 was the easist to start of all the models they tested..including stihl ez start and many others. They also said that this unit compairs favorably w/ the Shindaiwa 

"For handling tall grass and weeds, two reviews recommend the 28cc straight-shaft Husqvarna 125L (*est. $200) . At Popular Mechanics, tests of this trimmer find absolutely no "weed-winding" -- that annoying way tall grass and weeds can get tangled around the cutting head. The Husqvarna costs slightly more than the Echo trimmers above, and it doesn't get as high marks for overall handling and ease of use, but the Popular Mechanics review concludes that it's the easiest-starting of the twelve gas trimmers tested, which included a Stihl with its Easy2Start system. In fact, the Popular Mechanics testers were unable to find any drawbacks at all to the Husqvarna 125L trimmer, giving it top ranking among the pro models along with another "perfect" trimmer, the Shindaiwa T2510 (*est. $370) that costs nearly twice as much"



I realize I'm looking at the LD model and not the L model but I am assuming they'll be the same as the LD is just attachment possible



Why should the 123 be $20.oo more then the 125?..


The 125 has newer features and a bigger & stronger engine,...and I believe it's no different then the 326Ldx except for a little smaller engine



I really don't want to spend the extra $100.oo for the 326 as it just seems like overkill......unless I can be talked into it..but the 123LD/125LD seems like the best bang



what I really want to know is which one and why? 123LD or 125LD...?


Outside of Hanksters comments I was ready to get the 125LD now I want to hear what you guys think....

again,..I am assuming that these units will allow for the brushcutter conversion kit,..am I correct that they do?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Get the 326. The 123 and 125 are their lowest end consumer models and are not constructed nearly as well as the 326.


----------



## fasterpussycat (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks,...you believe spending the extra 100 is worth it then?

are the 123 and 125 not much better then the home depot/lowes models, toro, ryobi, troy-biltcub cadet,..etc?

I really haven't seen those 2 units 123/125 at those stores though

The popular mechanics review and consumersearch review were pretty pro-strong on the 125


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The engine is better then consumer models but they now use the same less durable flex drive shafts, gearboxes and trim heads that the consumer models use. Plus they have that damned "easy pull" starter that is crap. The 326 has a solid chrome moly tube drive shaft, lighter weight aluminum shaft, better gear box and doesn't have the easy pull starter. The engines are the same design and is very dependable.

The 1xx series are basically the same design, just fitted with different options. That is Husky's consumer series. The 3xx series is a step up from that.


----------

